# Sticky  2015 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## 1stGold13

*February

Theme: Oops Moments

1stGold13








*


----------



## 1stGold13

*March

Theme: Meet-Cute

SoxOz*


----------



## 1stGold13

*April

Theme: Smiles and Snuggles

Rob's GRs*


----------



## 1stGold13

*May

Theme: Song and Movie Title Goldens

elly "He aint heavy, he's my brother"*


----------



## 1stGold13

*June

Theme: Guilty Goldens

Chritty*


----------



## 1stGold13

*July

Theme: Now and Then Goldens

Jamm*


----------



## 1stGold13

*August

Theme: Toys R Golden

Daisy123*


----------



## 1stGold13

*September*

*September

Theme: Golden Summer

SWLAmarshrunner







*


----------



## 1stGold13

*October

Theme: Goldens of Autumn

GoldenSkies*


----------



## 1stGold13

*November

Theme: Cozy Goldens

Nash666*


----------



## 1stGold13

*December

Theme: Festive Goldens

Macdougallph1*


----------

